# Best material to get a sticker made out of



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i am having to get my FCP stickers on the side of my bike redone because of the beating they took at the M&G. This time i am wanting to go with something that is very durable and will be easy to put on.

any body have any recommendations? i want them to be kinda thick but they have to be able to stick well
Im lost when it comes to this


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I was thinking to have some custom decals made today while sittin in class and I thought that what ever i get them made out of 3M should make it. 3M makes some serious decals and what not.... just my thinking


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thick vinyl!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

how thick would be good? Do sign shops usually have the equipment to do this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

brute650i said:


> how thick would be good? Do sign shops usually have the equipment to do this?


One thing I've learned is that's its as much about the width as it is material. Thicker block letters will stay a lot longer than thinner designs. Which is why the fcp ones don't last long. B/c of the thin flame lines. I have mimb stickers on my fenders that are block letters and they have been there over a year and still look as good as the day I put them on. They are not peeling around edges at all.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Stainless Steel. 

I would check with a vinyl shop and get there opinion on it.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> One thing I've learned is that's its as much about the width as it is material. Thicker block letters will stay a lot longer than thinner designs. Which is why the fcp ones don't last long. B/c of the thin flame lines. I have mimb stickers on my fenders that are block letters and they have been there over a year and still look as good as the day I put them on. They are not peeling around edges at all.


You need to wash your wheeler more often. Give me 5 sec. with my pressure washer and you'll be callin' the sticker shop. :haha:


----------

